# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  μηπως τρελενομαι

## apofasismeni

Παιδιά καλησπέρα...μπαίνω και ξαναμπαίνω στο site διαβάζω και ξανα διαβάζω αλλα ποτέ δε είχα πάρει την απόφαση να σας γράψω.
Πλέον η καταστασή μου ομωε δεν παλεύεται και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.Μπορεί να σας κουράσω λίγο με οσα σας πω....αλλά νομίζω πως είστε οι μόνοι που πραγματικά μπορώ να μιλήσω.
Στα 17 μου πριν πολλα χρόνια καθότι τωρα ειμαι 29...είχα δει εναν συμμαθητη μου να πέφτει κάτω και να του γυρνάει η γλώσσα.Εκεί ηταν η πρώτη μου επάφη με την κρίση πανικού.Μούδιασα ολόκληρη κοκάλωσα,και με πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο οπου και ηρέμησα,για λίγο διαστημα μετά φοβόμουν μην το ξαναπάθω όμως αυτό πέρασε.
Η δεύτερη φορά που ξαναήρθα αντιμέτωπη με ολο αυτο ήταν στα 23 με 24 μου,που ξύπνησα ενα πρωί και νόμιζα οτι τρελένομαι...φώναζα κ έλεγα στην μαμα μου πως νομίζα οτι τα χάνω. απο κει κ πέρα άρχισε η κατρακύλα φοβόμουν ότι θα τρελαθώ ότι θα χαζεψω οτ θα τα χασω...και μετα απο αυτό ήρθε η κατάθλιψη.Πηγα λοιπόν σε έναν ψυχίατρο ,μου έδωσε zanax και άλλο ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα, μέσα σε ούτε δυο μήνες όλα ήταν παρελθόν....μου πέρασαν ολα έτσι απλά σαν ένα κακό όνειρο..έκανα την αγωγή για κάποιο διάστημα και μετα την έκοψα.
Ολα κυλούσαν ομάλα στην ζωή μου...μέχρι που έγινε στην οικογενεια μου κάτι πολυ συνταρακτικό...συγκεκριμέν  στον μικρό μου αδερφό,απο κεί κ επείτα δηλαδη μετα απο 2χρόνια αρχισαν οι κρίσεις πανικού....τα γνωστα ταχυκαρδιες δυσπνοιες μουδιασματα.....και ολαααα αυτα....τα πάλεψα βέβαια και έμαθα να τα διαχειριζομαι.... μου πέρασαν και αυτα....και φτάνουμε στο σήμερα, με διάφορες φοβίες κυρίος σε ιατρικό επίπεδο.
Στα 29 μου χρόνια έχω φυγει απο την πόλη που είναι οι δικοί μου ακολουθώντας αυτόν που αγαπάω....είμαι 2 χρόνια και κάτι μακρυα πολλα χιλιομετρα απο την πολη που ζουν οι δικοι μου....είμαι πάααρα πολυ δεμένη με την οικογένεια μου,,,,και ξέροντας οτι θα ζήσω μια ζωή μακρυά τουσ...ζω με ενα μόνιμο ανχος....(είμαι γενικά ανχώδης σαν άνθρωπος).....έκανα υπομονή σχεδόν δυο χρόνια πιστεύοντας πως θα αντέξω επειδή είμαι μαυτόν που αγαπάω,αλλα ολο αυτο με έτρωγε μέσα μου....εδω και 6 μήνες λοιπόν τα απογεύματα με επιανε κάτι σαν θλίψη χωρίς να το δίνω σημασία...και μια μέρα ενό ημουν με το αγόρι μου στο αμάξι ένιωσα την λεγόμενη αποπραγματοποίησ για πολυ λιγο βεβαια....αυτο μου ξαναήρθε πριν λίγο καιρό...μπήκα λοιπόν στο ίντρνετ και ψάχνοντας....αρχισα να φοβάμαι μήπως έχω σχιζοφρένεια.....φοβάμαι μήπως ακούω φωνές ρωτώντας συνέχεια τους γύρω μου αν το ακουσαν...φοβαμαι μηπως αρχίσω να έχω παραισθήσεις...και το καινούριο που μου κόλλησε διαβάζοντας τα πάντα για την σχιζοφρένεια είναι μήπως αρχισω να φοβάμαι ότι καποιος με παρακολουθεί και τέτοια....είμαι πολύ ανχωμένη για το αύριο για το αν πρέπει να αφήσω αυτον που αγαπάω και να γυρίσω στους δικούς μου...και αν αυτο θα με κάνει να ηρεμήσω και να περάσουν ολα...και μήπως όλο αυτο το ανχος με κάνει στα αλήθεια να τρελάθω?Γιατι επίσης διάβασα οτι το ανχος σε ωθεί στην σχιζοφρένεια....ασ με βοηθήσει κάποιος,και κάτι τελευταίο μερικές φορές πέρνω zanαx για να ηρέμω.Αυτα και συγνωμη αν σας κούρασα απλά τα περνάω μόνη χωρίς να έχω κάποιον να τα μοιραστώ.
.

----------


## apofasismeni

στον μικρό μου αδερφό,απο κεί κ επείτα δηλαδη μετα απο 2χρόνια αρχισαν οι κρίσεις πανικού....τα γνωστα ταχυκαρδιες δυσπνοιες μουδιασματα.....και ολαααα αυτα....τα πάλεψα βέβαια και έμαθα να τα διαχειριζομαι.... μου πέρασαν και αυτα....και φτάνουμε στο σήμερα, με διάφορες φοβίες κυρίος σε ιατρικό επίπεδο.
Στα 29 μου χρόνια έχω φυγει απο την πόλη που είναι οι δικοί μου ακολουθώντας αυτόν που αγαπάω....είμαι 2 χρόνια και κάτι μακρυα πολλα χιλιομετρα απο την πολη που ζουν οι δικοι μου....είμαι πάααρα πολυ δεμένη με την οικογένεια μου,,,,και ξέροντας οτι θα ζήσω μια ζωή μακρυά τουσ...ζω με ενα μόνιμο ανχος....(είμαι γενικά ανχώδης σαν άνθρωπος).....έκανα υπομονή σχεδόν δυο χρόνια πιστεύοντας πως θα αντέξω επειδή είμαι μαυτόν που αγαπάω,αλλα ολο αυτο με έτρωγε μέσα μου....εδω και 6 μήνες λοιπόν τα απογεύματα με επιανε κάτι σαν θλίψη χωρίς να το δίνω σημασία...και μια μέρα ενό ημουν με το αγόρι μου στο αμάξι ένιωσα την λεγόμενη αποπραγματοποίησ για πολυ λιγο βεβαια....αυτο μου ξαναήρθε πριν λίγο καιρό...μπήκα λοιπόν στο ίντρνετ και ψάχνοντας....αρχισα να φοβάμαι μήπως έχω σχιζοφρένεια.....φοβάμαι μήπως ακούω φωνές ρωτώντας συνέχεια τους γύρω μου αν το ακουσαν...φοβαμαι μηπως αρχίσω να έχω παραισθήσεις...και το καινούριο που μου κόλλησε διαβάζοντας τα πάντα για την σχιζοφρένεια είναι μήπως αρχισω να φοβάμαι ότι καποιος με παρακολουθεί και τέτοια....είμαι πολύ ανχωμένη για το αύριο για το αν πρέπει να αφήσω αυτον που αγαπάω και να γυρίσω στους δικούς μου...και αν αυτο θα με κάνει να ηρεμήσω και να περάσουν ολα...και μήπως όλο αυτο το ανχος με κάνει στα αλήθεια να τρελάθω?Γιατι επίσης διάβασα οτι το ανχος σε ωθεί στην σχιζοφρένεια....ασ με βοηθήσει κάποιος,και κάτι τελευταίο μερικές φορές πέρνω zanαx για να ηρέμω.Αυτα και συγνωμη αν σας κούρασα απλά τα περνάω μόνη χωρίς να έχω κάποιον να τα μοιραστώ.
.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λοιπον αυτο δεν εχει σχεση με σχιζοφρενεια που περιγραφεις κατι με την οικογενεια σου πρεπει να παιζει α΄λλα απο αυτα που γραφεις δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 
αλλα γιαα να λες οτι περνας μονη ολο αυτο αυτο σημαινει οτι δε θα εχεις ιδιαιτερα καλες σχεσεις με τους αλλους αλλιως αν τα πηγαινες καλα δε θα το ελεγες μαλον τη βγαζεις ετσι μονη με τις σκεψεις σου.

----------


## white

Καταρχήν,όχι το άγχος δεν φέρνει σχιζοφρένεια.Δεν πρόκειται να τρελαθείς.Βγάλτο από το μυαλό σου αυτό και σταματα να checkareis για φωνές και αν σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος.Aνθρωποι με τον δικό σου τρόπο σκέψης δύσκολα καταλήγουν να τους διαγνώσουν σχιζοφρένεια.Αυτό είναι το καλο.Το κακό είναι ότι αν δεν χαλαρώσεις και δεν αλλάξεις στάση ζωής,σίγουρα θα πάθεις κατάθλιψη.Καταρχάς να ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν πάθει κρίση άγχους/πανικού.Δεν το βλέπω παράλογο που σε έπιασε μια κρίση,όταν είδες τον φίλο σου να του γυρίζει η γλώσσα.Στις ιατρικές σχολες,την πρώτη μέρα στο νεκροτομείο πάντα έχουνε λιποθυμίες.Ποσο μάλιστα ένα κοριτσάκι δεκαεφτά χρονων που του έρχεται απότομο να βλέπει τον συμμαθητή του αναίσθητο.Όλες οι κρίσεις που περιγράφεις είναι φυσιολογικές.Σκέφτεσαι πολλά,αγχώνεσαι πολύ,μάλλον είσαι και τελειομανής.Όλα είναι μέσα στην ζωή πάντως.Κάποτε θα αρρωστήσουν δικοί μας άνθρωποι,κάποτε θα χάσουμε τους γονείς μας,κάποτε θα πρέπει να κάνουμε την δίκια μας οικογένεια κλείνοντας έναν κύκλο και ανοίγοντας άλλον.Δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα και θα πρέπει να σκληρύνεις λίγο.Δεν γίνεται να είσαι τόσο ευαίσθητη και να επηρεάζεσαι όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Πάντα κάτι θα πηγαίνει στραβά,πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμη να το αποδεχτείς και να το αντιμετωπίσεις.Αν δεις ότι η ζωή σου επηρεάζεται από αυτό το άγχος,πάνε σε κάποιον ειδικό.Να παίρνεις μια θεραπεία και να βγείς από το μαρτύριο της κατάθλιψης.Η έστω να μην πέσεις βαθύτερα.Τα ζανάξ δεν είναι λύση.Αυτά είναι για να νοιώθεις πιο ασφαλής.Αν κάποια στιγμή πραγματικά νοιώθεις ότι είσαι σε δύσκολη θέση και χρειάζεσαι άμεση λύση,τότε θα πάρεις το ηρεμιστικό.Αντί να σου ανεβεί η πίεση και να ταλαιπωρηθείς,βάλε ένα τεταρτάκι κάτω από την γλώσσα να σταματήσουν όλα.Αλλα αν συμβαίνει αυτό,δεν γίνεται κάθε φορα ζανάξ...η θεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει.Είτε σε ψυχολόγο είτε σε ψυχίατρο.Για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.Οι περισσότεροι έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα.

----------


## apofasismeni

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ για την απάντηση σου.....με τρελενουν πραγματικά αυτές οι ιδεές για να καταλαβεις..ούτε σεξουαλίκη ζωη έχουμε εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες...πήγα σε εναν ψυχιατρο πριν ένα μήνα και μου έδωσε κατι αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία βέβαια ποτέ δεν πήρα,μια παρένθεση τα zanax τα καταπίνεις η τα βάζεις κάτω απο την γώσσα.....θέλω απλά την ζωή μου πίσω....και αν όλα αυτα που έπαθα ήταν η έναρξη της σχιζοφρένειασ?Σε πολλα άρθρα έχω διαβάζει ότι η σχιζοφρένεια ξεκινάει με τέτοια συμπτώματα....δλδ κατάθλιψη...αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης....και άλλα

----------


## apofasismeni

> λοιπον αυτο δεν εχει σχεση με σχιζοφρενεια που περιγραφεις κατι με την οικογενεια σου πρεπει να παιζει α΄λλα απο αυτα που γραφεις δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 
> αλλα γιαα να λες οτι περνας μονη ολο αυτο αυτο σημαινει οτι δε θα εχεις ιδιαιτερα καλες σχεσεις με τους αλλους αλλιως αν τα πηγαινες καλα δε θα το ελεγες μαλον τη βγαζεις ετσι μονη με τις σκεψεις σου.


Αλέξανδρε έχω απίστευτη σχέση με την οικογένεια μου....απλά δεν θέλω να τους τα πω γιατι είμαι μακρυά και θα υποφέρουν και αυτοι μαζί μου.......

----------


## kerasi

Πιστευω παντως οτι αν ησουν λιγο πιο κοντα στους δικους σου θα ηταν καλυτερα. Δεν ειναι και ευκολη αυτη η προσαρμογη. Τι δυνατοτητες υπαρχουν να πηγαινατε πιο κοντα?

----------


## apofasismeni

Δυστηχως.....δεν υπάεχει περίπτωση....αυτος να έρθει στο μέρος μου....και νομίζω οτι ολο αυτο το ανχος και οι σκέψει πυροδοτούν αυτα που μου συμβαίνουν...ομως ο φόβος μου είναι μήπως απο τόση σκέψη τόσο ανχος τελικα τρελαθώ στα αλήθειαααααα????

----------


## P73

δεν νομιζω οτι κινδυνευεις να τρελαθεις, βιωνεις εντονοτατο στρες και αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι καλο, σου χαλαει την ποιοτητα ζωης σου, προσπαθησε να βρεις λυσεις μεσα απο κουβεντα με τον φιλο σου, ζητησε και την γνωμη ειδικου μην το αφηνεις να περασει ετσι

----------


## kavkaz

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ για την απάντηση σου.....με τρελενουν πραγματικά αυτές οι ιδεές για να καταλαβεις..ούτε σεξουαλίκη ζωη έχουμε εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες...πήγα σε εναν ψυχιατρο πριν ένα μήνα και μου έδωσε κατι αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία βέβαια ποτέ δεν πήρα,μια παρένθεση τα zanax τα καταπίνεις η τα βάζεις κάτω απο την γώσσα.....θέλω απλά την ζωή μου πίσω....και αν όλα αυτα που έπαθα ήταν η έναρξη της σχιζοφρένειασ?Σε πολλα άρθρα έχω διαβάζει ότι η σχιζοφρένεια ξεκινάει με τέτοια συμπτώματα....δλδ κατάθλιψη...αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης....και άλλα


επειδη μου εχει διαγνωστει παρανοικη ψυχωση μπορω να σου πω 2 πραγματα,το να τσεκαρεις αν ακους φωνες η αν σε παρακολουθουν δεν σημαινει οτι τρελαινεσαι συχνα οι ανθρωποι που ψαχνονται με αυτα αναπτυσουν τετοιες φοβιες απο κει και περα δωσε βαση σε αυτο που θα πω ,οι σχιζοφρενεις και οι ψυχωσικοι δεν καρφωνουν απλα μια σκεψη στο μυαλο τους οτι καποιος τους παρακολουθει ,ειναι αισθηση αυτο που τους συμβαινει οπως για παραδειγμα εγω δεν εχω σκεψη οτι διαβαζουν τις σκεψεις μου αισθηση ειναι κι οταν εχω αυτην την αισθηση χανω την επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα πιστευω οτι οντως τις διαβαζουν και αντιδρω με τροπους οπως να φευγω, να ειμαι σε απομονωση να αλλαζω σκεψεις κτλπ επισης οι ψυχωσικοι ειναι πεπεισμενοι για αυτα τα παραληρηματα και δεν σταματανε ακομα και οταν τους δινουν απλοχερα αποδειξεις αλλα ξαναλεω δεν ειναι απλες σκεψεις ειναι ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ......και κατι αλλο τα προωρα συμπτωματα σχιζοφρενειας δεν υποδουλωνουν καραμπινατη σχιζοφρενεια τετοια συμπτωματα μπορει να εχουν και οι καταθλιπτικοι και οι νευρωτικοι με την διαφορα οτι δεν χανουν την επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα, αλλο να φοβασαι μηπως σε παρακολουθουν κιαλλο να εισαι πεπεισμενος οτι το κανουν...

----------


## white

Apofasismeni έπρεπε να πάρεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια να παρακολουθεί την πορεία σου ο γιατρός. Το xanax ειναι για κατάποση, σε μικρή ποσότητα κάτω απο την γλώσσα έχει πιο γρήγορη δράση απλά. Φωνές δεν ακούς,παραισθήσεις δεν έχεις,γιατι πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να μπεις σε αυτήν την διαδικασία; Αντιμετώπισε τα μικρά η μεγάλα προβλήματα της ζωής. Μην προσθέτεις κι άλλα.

----------


## apofasismeni

H αλήθεια έιναι πως όποτε έχω τέτοιες σκέψεις παράδειγμα μήπως ακούω θορύβους και τέτοια....και ρω΄ταω τους γύρω μου οντως τα ακουνε και αυτοι.....απλά έχω μια μόνιμη αίσθηση φόβου και άνχους.....να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλα δεν νιώθω ότι εχω καταθλίψη,,,μπορείται να μου πείτε αν αυτο που ζω είναι ΙΔΧ? Nα πάω ξανά σε ψυχίατρο?Ο ένας μου απέκλεισε οτι έχω κάποιο είδος ψύχωσης....εχει καποιος απο σας τετοιες φοβιες η μηπως ειμαι η μονηηηη?

----------


## lawer

αποφασισμενη εχεις βιωσει αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## anxious4ever

τι μονη κοριτσι μου?εισαι καλα?εδω εγω εδω κ 2 βδομαδες ξυπναω κ παιρνω λεξοτανιλ..τα ιδια ακριβως με σενα νιωθω...μονιμο στρες αγωνια φοβο φρικη κ λεω "παει εχω σχιζοφρενεια κ δεν το εχουν καταλαβει"..ασε σου λεω..μεγαλο πακετο.
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις ακριβως οπως κ εσυ ετσι ξεκινησα κ γω..κ οταν εχω επεισοδιο για κατι που με αγχωνει πολυ..παθαινω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια.
χρειαζεται οπωσδηποτε ψυχοθεραπεια κ συνδυασμο με φαρμακακια..θα σε βοηθησει ο ειδικος.
να τωρα πηρα λεξοτανιλ κ ηρθα στην δουλεια.χαμενη νιωθω..ελλειψη συγκεντρωσης, φοβος, αποπραγματοποιηση..ολο το μειγμα των αγχωδων διαταραχων.
ομως να πω κ το καλο, το οτι το περισσοτερο μερος της ζωης μου το εχω περασει πολυ ηρεμη με κανονικη διαθεση κ πολυ γενικα ομορφα πραγματα..
δεν θα εισαι παντα ετσι , ετσι κ γω...μπορει να κανει να με πιασει 5 - 6 χρονια κ μολις γινει κατι που με χαλασει κ με αγχωσει ξανα μανα τα ιδια...
ειλικρινα νιωθω ακριβως το ιδιο..μπηκα κ διαβαζα τα συμπτωματα της σχιζοφρενειας.
μεχρι κ τεστ εκανα στο νετ κ μου βγαλε οτι δεν πασχω απο κατι τετοιο...ασε πολυ φοβος..τα χω παιξει.

----------


## anxious4ever

παντως κ γω ρωταω συνεχεια τον γιατρο αν ειμαι σχιζοφρενης ή οχι..κ μου λεει οχι..τωρα τι να πω..
ενα χαζεμα παντως το νιωθω..ενα θολωμα απο το πολυ στρες..πολυ στρες ομως ..ξυπναω κ τρεμω..κ φοβαμαι κ εχω αγωνια κ ολο αυτο ειναι δυσκολο..ακατορθωτο!
ειαι αθλος να κανω ο.τιδηποτε..μου πε να παρω για καμια 20αρια μερες λεξοτανιλ να ημεμησει το νευρικο συστημα..κ αυτο το φοβαμαι ομως..δηλαδη τι?θα ειμαι σε καταστολη?
αραγε θα ξεπερασω κ αυτο το επεισοδιο ? ή θα με χωσει πιο κατω..?

----------


## lawer

α σορρυ! δεν χρειαζεται να τις ξερει γιατι οσο και να σαγαπαει εκτιμω οτι δεν πρεπει..θα φρικαρει! οποιος δεν περναει κατι τετοιο δεν κτλβνει!!

----------


## P73

αν λοιπον καταλαβα καλα δεν εχετε ψυχοσωματικα! το θεμα σας ειναι μηπως και τρελαθειτε? τι ειναι αυτο ρε γμτ που μας εχει βρει ολους? εγω ναι μεν δεν εχω τετοιες σκεψεις αλλα απο την αλλη νιωθω σχεδον μονιμα "καπως", ατονια, μια αισθηση "τσιτας" ειδικα μετα το φαγητο, ευερεθιστοτητα, ελαφρες ζαλαδες, ψιλοαρνητικες σκεψεις (οτι κι αν ποτε δεν περασει? οτι αν ειναι παθολογικο κλπ) εν ολιγεις χαλια...

----------


## anxious4ever

Εγώ μόνιμη αγωνία,άγχος,φόβο,ταραχη,Τσ ιτα..φόβο τρελλας..αλλά μου παν οτι επειδή απορυθμιστηκε ο θυρεοειδής μου,γι αυτό τα έχω αυτά..τρεμουλα το πρωι..σκατά.. Είμαι περιεργη ,αν ρυθμισω τον θυρεοειδή θα περάσουν όλα αυτά;;για να δουμε...πάντως τώρα επειδή μου δίνουν Ένα χαπι για την καρδιά ηρεμεί όλο μου το σωμα..

----------


## P73

εισαι υπερ η υπο? γιατι απορρυθμιστηκε? λαθος αγωγη?

----------


## anxious4ever

Έχω υπερθυρεοειδισμό...το καλό είναι οτι ρυθμίζεται...μου έδωσε ο γιατρός πολλή τ4..οποτε ανεβηκε πολύ κ αυτό φέρνει ταραχή..

----------


## apofasismeni

> αν λοιπον καταλαβα καλα δεν εχετε ψυχοσωματικα! το θεμα σας ειναι μηπως και τρελαθειτε? τι ειναι αυτο ρε γμτ που μας εχει βρει ολους? εγω ναι μεν δεν εχω τετοιες σκεψεις αλλα απο την αλλη νιωθω σχεδον μονιμα "καπως", ατονια, μια αισθηση "τσιτας" ειδικα μετα το φαγητο, ευερεθιστοτητα, ελαφρες ζαλαδες, ψιλοαρνητικες σκεψεις (οτι κι αν ποτε δεν περασει? οτι αν ειναι παθολογικο κλπ) εν ολιγεις χαλια...


Εγω παλια ειχα και ψυχοσωματικα......τωρα εχω αυτον τν φοβοοοο

----------


## anxious4ever

τα ψυχωσωματικα ειναι πτεσματα μπροστα στους φοβους....
παρηγγειλα ενα βιβλιο του MR.Who..λεγεται "πως ξεπερασα το αγχος" ..μεσα εκει γραφει τα παντα..
αντε να δουμε...

----------


## tg1

Το παρηγγειλες? Θα σε βοηθησει,κι εμενα με βοηθησε! Πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## anxious4ever

σημερα νιωθω πιο ηρεμη..μαλλον επειδη παιρνω τα αντιθυρεοειδικα φαρμακα 2 μερες τωρα κ ηρεμησαν το τερας.(τον θυρεοειδη)..
ανακουφιστηκα διοτι με πηρε τηλ η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου κ μου ειπε οτι ο θυρεοειδης προκαλει χαοτικη κατασταση κ οτι το εχει κ αυτη..εχει κ αυτη υπερθυρ.σαν εμενα..
οποτε εχω ελπιδες..?τι λετε?

----------


## tg1

Ελπιδες παντα ειχες,απλα μεσα στην απογνωση σου δε τις εβλεπες. Ο καιρος και τα φαρμακα θα σε επαναφερουν συντομα, μη φοβασαι τπτ!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ..πηρα τον ψυχιατρο κ μου πε οτι πελον δεν εχει καμια δουλεια ..κ οτι δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο(καλα οχι οτι δεν εχω ψυχολογικα..) αλλα οτι ειναι οργανικο το προβλημα μου.
ρε παιδια εχω κανει 14 χρονια ψυχαναλυση κ ψυχοθεραπεια...
τεσπα..δε ξερω...μου πε οτι θα ηρεμησω μολις ρυθμιστω.
ευτυχως..κ η αποπραγματωση απο την αυξηση της αρτηριακης πιεσης ηταν..με το που μου δωσαν το χαπι της καρδιας κ επεσε η πιεση μου..σταματησε κ η αποπραγματοποιηση.

----------


## tg1

Ε τοτε ειναι καθαρα οργανικο το προβλημα,οκ με την αγωγη συντομα θα στρωσεις τελειως!

----------


## P73

το πρωτο πραγμα που ρωτουν οι ψυχιατροι ειναι αν τυχον υπαρχει καποιο θεμα με τον θυροειδη τους ασθενους, εγω πχ ειμαι υποθυροειδικος

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι...αλλα διογκωνει τα προβληματα μας το θυρεοειδης?ή ενα βλαμμενο μυαλο?η κοτα εκανε το αυγο?ή το αυγο την κοτα?

----------

